# My AR-15 at 100 Yards



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I finally got my AR-15 out to the 100 yard range. After some minor adjustments I was about 3 high at 100 yards. I am very satisfied with the 30 shot group as well. Next trip will be out to 200 yards where Ill dial her in to zero.
Have a look:


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job what ammo you using?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Nice job what ammo you using?


I am shooting Federal .223, 55 GR. FMJ Boat Tail bullets.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice What glass?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What make AR is it??


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> What make AR is it??


Its my new Custom Built AR-15 I got just before New Years.
It has a Stainless Steel free floating heavy Barrel Assembly, 16 Inch 1:8 Twist and upper made by Rock River Arms. The lower is a Mod Grizzly-15 made by LAR MFG. The scope is a Trijicon ACOG TA31F 4x32.
Shooting Federal .223, 55 GR. FMJ Boat Tail bullets.
Here are a pic.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a sweet looking rig, Im in the process of piecing one together myself, the only thing I have presently is a DPMS lower, Im looking for a upper to pair with it, I keep going back and forth whether to get a varmint upper or a carbine, I hope to have a second one at least started by the end of the year, Vances has the complete Rock River guns for $899 I believe, I have heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I built a all Rock River A2 20 inch standard barrel for just over $700.00 shipping everything included. I could have done it a little cheaper if I would have waited and shopped around for a dealer selling a RR lower cheaper but I got in a hurry.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im talking to a guy about buying a RR varmint upper he has, if I dont do that more than likely I will buy one of the DPMS that are on sale at Midway right know(more than likely a 16" car) and then worry about a varmint AR next.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Nice What glass?


Trijicon ACOG TA31F 4x32


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BigV said:


> Here are a pic.


That am a nice rifle


----------

